# Putting a 140 mm Fork on a Pivot Mach 5.5 Frame



## OnePlus (Feb 16, 2018)

I am looking to replace my old Remedy 7 trial bike (2015 model) with a new Pivot Mach 5.5. My plan is to buy a new Pivot Mach 5.5 frame and migrate some of the usable parts on the Remedy over and source the rest. Right now I run a 140 mm Rockshox Pike Ultimate (2021 model) fork on the Remedy, and would like to put that on the Mach 5.5 frame. Has anyone done something similar or would it be advisable?

The Pivot website says the frame is designed for a 160 mm fork, and I understand that by putting a 140 mm fork on the frame, I would steepen the HTA by approximate 1 degree (from 66.5 to 67.5, which would match the geometry of my old Remedy, which I like).

Thanks in advance for your advice.


----------



## OnePlus (Feb 16, 2018)

Forgot to mention that the Pivot Mach 5.5 frame has a 140 mm rear shock.


----------



## 410sprint (Oct 19, 2012)

For me that would be a bridge too far. Keep in mind the shorter fork will also change other things like the seat tube angle. 

Just change the travel of your fork. For $50 and 30 minutes of your time you can simply change the fork's 140mm air shaft for a 160mm unit. I think the kit number is: 00.4020.572.002


----------



## alpinerider38 (Jan 1, 2021)

I'd say 410sprint has the perfect fix! I recently replaced the air spring on a yari and it's so so easy!


----------



## JonJones (Feb 12, 2012)

Running 140mm forks on a bike designed for 160mm forks risks a lowered BB height. That means a load of pedal strikes which are no good.

Also, your stack / handlebar height will be lower which means more pressure on your hands as you ride. 

Above recommendation is the way ahead. If you need to check, ask Pivot customer support.


----------



## RickBullottaPA (Mar 4, 2015)

Or if you really want to cheap it out you can put a 20mm extended crown race on the fork to raise the front end. I'd personally go with the air shaft swap as suggested above. Super easy DIY job.


----------



## OnePlus (Feb 16, 2018)

410sprint said:


> For me that would be a bridge too far. Keep in mind the shorter fork will also change other things like the seat tube angle.
> 
> Just change the travel of your fork. For $50 and 30 minutes of your time you can simply change the fork's 140mm air shaft for a 160mm unit. I think the kit number is: 00.4020.572.002


Thanks 410sprint and everyone else for the great advice!


----------

